# Innenhälterung mit 2500l



## Biko (17. Aug. 2021)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
Vom Ausbau meines Dachbodens (der auch der Grund war, warum ich mich hier so lange nicht gemeldet habe)  sind viele Baustoffe, aber wenig Geld übrig geblieben. Grund genug, mein hier schon mal diskutiertes Vorhaben einer Innenhälterung (klick!) , endlich umzusetzen!
Von meinem ursprünglichen Plan, auch den Außenbereich zu verbinden, bin ich schon abgekommen. Auch die später angedachte Innenhälterung mit 5000l musste den Einwänden meiner Frau und meines Budgets weichen.
Geblieben ist eine Innenhälterung mit den Außenmaßen 160x180x130cm und einem realen Wasservolumen von 2500 Liter. Das Becken soll als Winterquartier für ein paar meiner Koi dienen und im Bedarfsfall eine Quarantäne bieten.
Konstruiert wurde mit 6x8cm Konstruktionsholz, 2cm OSB Platten und 1,5cm Dreischichtplatten.
Vorgesehen sind bereits ein Bodenablauf und ein Rücklauf in 50mm, sowie ein OASE SwimmSkim mit Venturi Düse zur Belüftung. Auch ein Econo Bead 50 Filter ist schon bestellt. Als Pumpe dient vorläufig meine alte AF LV 12.000
Anbei ein paar Fotos zum aktuellen Baufortschritt:
           
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS Hier noch der Dachbodenausbau:


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hier noch der Dachbodenausbau:


Wow, ein Walmdach. 
Damit hast  du dir sehr viel Platz geschaffen.


----------



## Turbo (17. Aug. 2021)

Gratuliere Hans-Christian

Sieht doch super aus. 
Aus deinem 2500 Liter Becken kann recht viel Wasser verdunsten. Wird das Becken abgedeckt?
Meine Kids haben auch schon einen Fisch dazu gebracht aus dem Becken zu springen und durch das Wohnzimmer zu surfen.  (aus einem ca. 1000 Liter Glas Becken)
Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie die Feuchte in der Luft abgeführt wird?
Je nach Raumaufbau, Grösse und Temperatur könnte es mittelfristig recht feucht werden. 
Viel Erfolg mit deinen Projekten.
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Biko (18. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wow, ein Walmdach.


Es ist ein Pultdach, das auf der Nordseite die letzten 2 Meter mit einem 45 Grad Schrägdach zu einer 1,5m hohen Stockmauer abschließt. Die Dachschräge ist der maximalen Gebäudehöhe auf der Nordseite geschuldet.
 



Turbo schrieb:


> Aus deinem 2500 Liter Becken kann recht viel Wasser verdunsten. Wird das Becken abgedeckt?


Nachdem das Becken in einem Kellerraum steht, der ganzjährig recht konstante Temperaturen hat (im Winter beheizt) und ich die Wassertemperatur nur über die Raumtemperatur regle, gehe ich davon aus, dass nicht allzu viel Wasser verdunstet. Wenn doch, werde ich mir Lichtstegplatten abdecken. Auch die Raumbelüftung läuft vorerst nur über eine dauerhaft gekippte Oberlichte. Wenn das nicht reichen sollte, werde ich einen Lüfter in die Außenwand setzen. 
Damit die Koi nicht herausspringen, habe ich mir Plexiglasplatten zum hochkant einstecken überlegt.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Alehel (18. Aug. 2021)

Hi, ich würde es mich neben der Energieverschwendung nicht trauen ein Fenster auf Kipp zu lassen. (Einbruch) Falls Du die Feuchte nicht in den Griff bekommst, bzw. Dir der Raum wegen dem Fenster zu stak auskühlt, könnte eine feuchtegeführte dezentrale Lüftungsanlage helfen. Die gibts zum Selbsteinbau schon für etwa 300€. Mit Wärmerückgewinnung etwa 100-150€ Mehr, kann sich aber lohnen zumal es das Schimmelproblem dauerhaft löst. 
Da Du ja neu gebaut hast: Wenn Du bereits eine KWL hast, wäre je nach baulicher Situation ein Bypass in den Hobbyraum eine Lösung.
Ps. Dein Dach ist der Hammer!
Alex


----------



## TeichChaot (18. Aug. 2021)

Vor allem ist das Holz schon auf der Baustelle. Soll da ja Engpässe geben. Daher - Hut ab und tolle Bilder. Danke!


----------



## Turbo (18. Aug. 2021)

Würde wegen der Feuchte auch mal abwarten. 
Bei Bedarf einen Kondensationsentfeuchter einsetzen.








						Oasis Entfeuchter D150 evolution
					

Wasserbehälter: 8 Liter | Automatische Ausschaltung bei vollem BehälterAktivkohlefilterInterne Hygrostat Entfeuchtungsleistung




					www.frankenspalter.ch
				



Einfach dararauf achten, das er über einen Hygrostaten verfügt. So kannst du ihn bei Bedarf via Schaltuhr über Nacht beim billigen Strom laufen lassen.


----------



## Biko (18. Aug. 2021)

Danke für eure Feedback!
Die Feuchtigkeitsentwicklung werde ich mal beobachten.
Das Wasser hat ja immer 1 bis 2 Grad weniger als der Raum. Im Sommer lasse ich das Fenster gekippt (ist eine Keller Oberlichte, durch die nicht ins Haus eingestiegen werden kann) und im Winter läuft die Heizung und der Heizkessel ist ja  - wenn auch durch eine Sichtschutzwand getrennt -  im selben Raum. Dadurch kommt es automatisch zu einer entsprechenden Luftzirkulation.
Wenn dennoch die Luftfeuchtigkeit dauerhaft über 65% liegt, werde ich eine Entlüftung mit Hygrometersteuerung in die Oberlichte einbauen.
Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal jemanden finden, der mir das Becken fachmännisch foliert. Das ist hier in Niederösterreich gar nicht so leicht! 
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (27. Aug. 2021)

Der Filter ist auch schon angekommen! 
Verrohrung, Bypass und Blower sind noch im Karton, weil leider noch immer keine Folie im Becken ist.
  
Folienleger gibt’s hier keine, die eine Scheibe ohne fertigen Flansch einbauen wollen. Aber die günstigsten Schreiben mit Flansch beginnen bei € 1.500,- 


Momentan verhandle ich gerade mit einer ortsansässigen Firma, die Polyurea im bautechnischen Bereich verarbeiten. Sie könnten auch das Becken abdichten und die Scheibe einkleben. Vielleicht werden wir uns im Sinne eines Pilotprojektes einig. 

Beste Grüße!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Aug. 2021

Mal sehen, wer dann kuschelig warm überwintern darf. Gewachsen sind sie ja alle brav. Die Karachi Dame vorne im Bild steht aktuell bei 74cm.


----------



## Whyatt (27. Aug. 2021)

Du könntest je nachdem wie sich dss weiter entwickelt dir Flansche einfach selbst machen oder zugeschnitten bestellen. Ich habe bei mir einfach PVC Platten genommen. 0,5cm stark. Ca. 6cm breit. Ca. 3cm die Scheibe überdecken und 3cm das Holz überdeckend. Dazwischen zur Abdichtung SMP Dichtstoff. Befestigung einfach mit Holzschrauben in deinem Fall.
Bei einer entsprechenden Aussparung im Holz in Scheibendicke inkl. Dichtstoff und Flanschstärke kann das auch ohne innen aufzutragen installiert werden.
Alternativ könntest du auch die Scheibe mit Bohrungen bestellen und einfach mit Holzschrauben fixieren. Abdichtung ebenfalls mit SMP Dichtstoff.


----------



## samorai (27. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Biko! 
Du solltest beachten das die Luftfeuchtigkeit immer zur wärmsten Stelle tendiert / hinzieht.


----------



## Biko (27. Aug. 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Du könntest je nachdem wie sich dss weiter entwickelt dir Flansche einfach selbst machen oder zugeschnitten bestellen. Ich habe bei mir einfach PVC Platten genommen. 0,5cm stark. Ca. 6cm breit. Ca. 3cm die Scheibe überdecken und 3cm das Holz überdeckend. Dazwischen zur Abdichtung SMP Dichtstoff. Befestigung einfach mit Holzschrauben in deinem Fall.
> Bei einer entsprechenden Aussparung im Holz in Scheibendicke inkl. Dichtstoff und Flanschstärke kann das auch ohne innen aufzutragen installiert werden.
> Alternativ könntest du auch die Scheibe mit Bohrungen bestellen und einfach mit Holzschrauben fixieren. Abdichtung ebenfalls mit SMP Dichtstoff.


Meinst du PVC Platten beidseitig der Scheibe ist nur innen? Aussparung im Holz habe ich gemacht (3cm), da könnte ich die Scheibe einlegen. So hatte ich mir das ja ursprünglich vorgestellt. 
Kann man die Scheibe wirklich bohren lassen und mit Schrauben festmachen? Das wäre gemeinsam mit der Aussparung die perfekte Lösung! 
Und noch eine Frage: was ist SMP Dichtstoff?

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Aug. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Biko!
> Du solltest beachten das die Luftfeuchtigkeit immer zur wärmsten Stelle tendiert / hinzieht.


Hallo Ron, was meinst du damit? Wo siehst du da ein Problem?


----------



## Whyatt (27. Aug. 2021)

Du hast ja schon deinen Rahmen eingearbeitet. Wenn es jetzt Folie werden würde dann einfach die Folie rein. Beim Fenster ausschneiden und Richtung außen umklappen und mit Kleber oder Klammern auf dem Rahmen fixieren. Dann Smp Dichtstoff auf den Rahmen und Scheibe rein. Jetzt ist von innen gesehen Folie mit Holz dahinter, dann kommt die Scheibe. Jetzt einfach die ca. 6-8cm breiten PVC Platten Streifen mit Smp Dichtstoff dick einstreichen und zur Hälfte auf Folie und Hälfte auf Scheibe drücken und mit Holzschraben durch Folie im Holz festschrauben bis das Dichtmittel vollflächig hinter den PVC Streifen hervorquillt.
 
 

Wegen der Scheibe würde ich ein VSG aus TVG Glas nehmen. Das wird erhitzt um Spannungen zu erkennen.
Du kannst ja deine Scheibe einmal online konfigurieren dort siehst du auch die Möglichkeiten bezüglich. Bohrungen... Bsp. Troas.shop
SMP Dichtstoff einfach googlen. Das häufig genannte Innotec Adheseal ist z.B. einer aber es gibt ja nicht nur einen Hersteller dafür.


----------



## samorai (27. Aug. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Ron, was meinst du damit? Wo siehst du da ein Problem?


Da muß auch die Entlüftung hin oder der Trockner. 
Denn Kondens findet  oder schlägt sich an der wärmsten Stelle im Raum nieder. 
Ist doch logisch, oder? 
Beispiel Feuchter Keller :
Im Sommer lässt man die Keller Fenster zu, warum, weil sich direkt an den Fenster Feuchtigkeit absetzt. Warme Luft von Außen trifft auf kalte feuchte Keller Luft von innen, das bedeutet Kondenz und
 folglich Schimmel an den Fenstern. 
Nun ist Winter, die Fenster sollten geöffnet sein. 
Die feucht warme Luft zirkuliert aus dem Fenster und kondensiert im Aussen Bereich. 
So wird die Luftfeuchtigkeit entzogen auf fast natürlicher Art.


----------



## Biko (27. Aug. 2021)

Whyatt, danke für die detaillierte Beschreibung. Das hilft mir sehr weiter!     So wie du das beschreibst, traue ich mir das handwerklich auch selbst zu.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Aug. 2021

Ron, ja ist klar, hatte nur nicht verstanden, in welchem Zusammenhang du das meinst. 
Ich werde auch dort die Feuchte messen  und dann entscheiden, ob eine zusätzliche Maßnahme nötig wird.


----------



## meinereiner (28. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Denn Kondens findet  oder schlägt sich an der wärmsten Stelle im Raum nieder.



Tschuldigung, wenn ich das berichtigen muss.
Ich denke, da hat sich der Ron verschrieben.

Die Kondensation findet an der kältesten bzw. an den kälteren Stellen statt.

Das andere ist dann natürlich richtig. Im Sommer ist draußen die eher feucht warme Luft, die dann durch das geöffnete Fenster in den kälteren Kellerraum eintritt, und dort an den kalten Kellerwänden kondensiert.
Das muss ich meiner Frau auch immer wieder mal erklären, da sie gerne mal im Sommer das Kellerfenster zum Lüften öffnet.

Meiner Meinung nach wird sich wahrscheinlich an der Kelleraußenwand, die sich hinter deinem Innenbecken befindet, Feuchtigkeit niederschlagen.
Dort ist die 'kalte' Kellerwand. Das wird man aber erst bemerken, wenn das Becken mal wieder abgebaut werden sollte.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Turbo (28. Aug. 2021)

Versuche, das ganze etwas zu vereinfachen mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit. 
Hatte lange einige Entfeuchter in der Vermietung. Kann mich nicht zurückhalten.  

Warme Luft kann mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen als kalte.

Ein Raum mit 25 Grad Raumemperatur kann max. 23Gramm Wasser pro m3 Luft aufnehmen. =100% relative Feuchte. 
Ein Raum mit 15 Grad Raumtemperatur kann max. knapp 13Gramm Wasser pro m3 Luft aufnehmen. =100% relative Feuchte. 

Jetzt haben wir wir einen Kellerraum mit warmer und richtig feuchter Luft.
Diese zirkuliert im Raum. Die Kelleraussenwand, der Fensterrahmen und das Glas haben je nach Aussentemperatur vielleicht nur 15Grad Oberflächentemperatur innen. 
Die warme Luft strömt an den kalten Bauteilen vorbei und kühlt sich ab. 
Das überschüssige Wasser in der Luft kondensiert auf den kühleren Bauteilen.
Das kann einige Gläser Wasser und eine schöne Pfütze in einem Raum geben. 

An und für sich absolut problemlos. Der mineralische Putz, der Backstein oder der Beton nimmt die Feuchte auf. 
Das Problem mit dem Schimmel beginnt erst, wenn die Feuchtigkeit lange Zeit nicht mehr abtrocknet.
Schimmelsporen lieben Feuchtigkeit ab 60% relative Feuchte und höher. 

Die Gesundheit und der Baukörper werden es danken, wenn der Raumfeuchte die nötige Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird.


----------



## Biko (4. Okt. 2021)

So liebe Teichfreunde,
das Projekt ist wieder einen Schritt weiter und die Folierung (PVC geschweißt) ist von einem Fachmann erledigt worden. 

  
Nun muss nur noch die Sichtscheibe eingeklebt werden. Allerdings scheiden sich bei der Glasart als auch bei der benötigten Dicke die Geister... Ein Statiker einer Glaserei hat mir VSG mit 24mm errechnet, eine renommierter Aquarienbauer rät mir dringend von VSG ab, da die Zwischenfolie Wasser zieht und die Biegesteifigkeit schlechter ist, Eine andere Glaserei empfiehlt mir ein 12mm ESG (weil biegesteifer und bruchfest - angeblich reichen dann 12mm).
Deshalb meine Frage hier im Forum: Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte, bzw. entsprechendes Fachwissen? 

Nochmals die Eckdaten: Das Sichtfenster soll 50cm breit und 110mm hoch werden. Maximaler Wasserstand 120cm, Gesamtvolumen etwa 2400l. Die Sichtscheibe wird 4-seitig gelagert und horizontal eingebaut.

Bin für jeden Tripp dankbar!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2021)

Frage mal Florian @Teich4You, der hat eine Sichtscheibe in seinem neuen Teich verbaut.


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Frage mal Florian @Teich4You, der hat eine Sichtscheibe in seinem neuen Teich verbaut.


Oder den @Zacky , der hatte auch eine Scheibe in seiner IH. Und bei seinem Vater hat er glaube auch eine montiert


----------



## Turbo (4. Okt. 2021)

Salü
Habe bei meinem selbstgebauten Meerwasserbecken 12mm Glas verwendet. 
Ob VSG oder nicht weiss ich nicht mehr. Ist gut 20 Jahre her.
Wasserhöhe ca. 90cm. Scheibenlänge 1m - 1.50m.

Du schreibst 4-seitig gelagert. Wie willst du das machen?


----------



## Biko (4. Okt. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder den @Zacky , der hatte auch eine Scheibe in seiner IH. Und bei seinem Vater hat er glaube auch eine montiert


Zacky habe ich schon eine PN geschrieben. 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Okt. 2021

In Aquarienforen habe ich jetzt mehrmals gelesen, dass ESG nicht zur Verglasung von Aquarien verwendet werden soll, da es im Schadensfall komplett zerbirst und das ganze Becken auf einen Schwall ausläuft, wohingegen bei normalem Floatglas zumeist nur ein Riss entsteht, der erstens nur wenig Wasser austreten lässt und zweitens ggf. auch repariert (überklebt) werde kann.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Okt. 2021



Turbo schrieb:


> Du schreibst 4-seitig gelagert. Wie willst du das machen?


Die Scheibe wird an allen vier Seiten von der Seitenwand umschlossen, liegt also rundum in einem Rahmen mit etwa 2 cm Überlappung.


----------



## toschbaer (4. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,
Bitte kein vsg!!
Ich hab auch eine 2.5m³ IH
Ich hab 12mm Glasstärke und das reicht!
Wobei ich einen Fensterrahmen(Flügelprofil ohne Bohrung) genommen hab.
Dies hab ich bei 3 Koikichi so verbaut 
Gruß
Friedhelm

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 4. Okt. 2021

Hans-Christian
[GALLERY=album[IMG]https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/dsc03415.8499/full[/IMG]


----------



## Biko (4. Okt. 2021)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab 12mm Glasstärke und das reicht!


Danke für den Tipp! VSG scheint definitiv auszuscheiden.
Hast du dann ESG oder "normales" Floatglas verwendet?


----------



## toschbaer (4. Okt. 2021)

Hallo,
12mm Floatglas


----------



## PeBo (5. Okt. 2021)

Der Übersicht wegen hier noch das Bild von Friedhelm @toschbaer :


----------



## Biko (5. Okt. 2021)

Das sieht TOP aus!
Werde heute das Floatglas in "Weißglas"-Variante bestellen, Ann sollte sich das Einkleben noch kommendes Wochenende ausgehen.
Danke für eure Tipps!!!

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Whyatt (5. Okt. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Der Übersicht wegen hier noch das Bild von Friedhelm @toschbaer :


@toschbaer  welche Abmessungen hat deine Scheibe?


----------



## toschbaer (6. Okt. 2021)

die Scheibe hat 100x70 cm

gruß
friedhelm


----------



## Biko (19. Okt. 2021)

Wiedermal ein kleines Update:
Die Scheibe ist fertig eingeklebt. Es ist ein Floatglas „Opticlear“ im 15 mm geworden. 
Innen mit 2cm und außenseitig mit 3 cm überlappend mit Innotec angeflanscht und in den Rahmen bündig versenkt. 
Die Beleuchtung mit LED Tageslicht habe ich auch schon angebracht. Meine alte AF LV 12.000 ist auch geputzt und startklar. 

Jetzt kommt die Tüftelei mit der günstigsten Verrohrung vom Auslass zur Pumpe zum 6Wegeventil inkl. Bypass weiter zum Beadfilter und durch die UVC zurück zum Rücklauf. 
Das wird meine Spielerei für das Wochenende 

   

Achja,
In der Wartezeit auf die Scheibe habe ich meinen Ouessant-Schafen einen neuen Weidestall gebaut. Hatte immer noch so viel Holz vom Dachbodenausbau übrig


----------



## jolantha (20. Okt. 2021)

@Biko ,
ist ja richtig chic geworden . Sowas bauen Andere sich als Sauna


----------



## Biko (20. Okt. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> @Biko ,
> ist ja richtig chic geworden . Sowas bauen Andere sich als Sauna


Die habe ich im Haus drinnen. Aber meine Schäfchen draußen sollen es ja auch warm und gemütlich haben!


----------



## Biko (26. Okt. 2021)

Heute hieß es zum ersten Mal „Wasser marsch!“ in der Innenhälterung. Vorläufig mal nur 5 cm bis knapp unter die Sichtscheibe um den Boden und die Rohre des Bodenablaufes auf Dichtheit zu prüfen. Bi jetzt alles dicht! Darauf stoße ich mal mit einem Bierchen an!
Morgen kommt dann die nächste Stufe dran.








_View: https://youtu.be/oChOnwzqcQU_


Die Holzarbeiten (Rahmen, Handlauf, etc.) sind soweit abgeschlossen. Verwendet habe ich dazu unbehandeltes Lärchenholz.
Eine besondere Herausforderung war das verkleben der Rohre außerhalb des Beckens. Da ich keine Gummimuffen verwenden wollte, musste alles auf den Millimeter und das Grad passen. Dazu kam noch das geringe Platzangebot, weshalb ich alle Rohre auf engstem Raum verlegen musste. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, war das die mühsamste Arbeit des gesamten Projektes!


----------



## Biko (27. Okt. 2021)

Falls ihr euch bei dem Video fragt, warum der Rücklauf so ein komisches "Ohr" macht, bevor er ins Becken zurück mündet: Da steht normalerweise noch der Blower dazwischen ;-)


----------



## Biko (5. Nov. 2021)

Seit 10 Tagen läuft die Innenhälterung nun schon tadellos! Alles dicht, kein Kondens und die Raumfeuchte ist stabil bei 53%. Raum- und Wassertemperatur sind bei knapp 20 Grad. 
Meine zwei kleinsten Koi habe ich schon eingesetzt, damit sich die Biologie aufbauen kann. Zusätzlich habe ich ca. 15l eingefahrenes Helix aus dem Filter des Außenteichs im Becken hängen, damit es zu keinem Nitritpeak kommt. Bis jetzt klappt alles sehr gut  
Habe noch die Pumpleistung meiner AF Lv 12.000 gemessen und bin trotz Beadfilter und 50mm Verrohrung mit etlichen Bögen auf 7500l pro Stunde gekommen. Somit wird das Becken knapp drei mal pro Stunde umgewälzt, was für mich gut passt. 
.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 5. Nov. 2021

Das Abwasser beim Spülen geht vom Beadfilter direkt über einen 1 Zoll Schlauch in den Kanal. Frisches Leitungswasser kommt direkt über die Rohre der Filteranlage über einen Thermostat mit exakt 20 Grad. 
Damit ist auch das Filterspülen und der regelmäßige Wasserwechsel keine Arbeit.


----------



## Biko (5. Nov. 2021)

Der O. Swimskim war definitiv die bessere Lösung gegenüber einem Rohrskimmer plus separater Belüftung. 
Er reinigt die Oberfläche gründlich und belüftet gleichzeitig über eine Venturi Düse. Ich habe ihn mit einer Zeitsteuerung versehen. Somit kann ich ihn beim Füttern mit einem Tastendruck ausschalten und er startet automatisch nach 30 Minuten wieder von selbst.


----------



## krallowa (5. Nov. 2021)

Mahlzeit,

gefällt mir sehr gut deine Lösung.
Habe mir beim Lesen immer Gedanken gemacht ob deine Holzkonstruktion auch bei gefülltem Becken dem Wasserdruck standhält.
Aber sieht ja alles bestens aus
Sehr geil geworden und macht Lust aufs nachbauen
Gibt es denn etwas das du anders machen würdest wenn du es noch einmal bauen würdest

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Biko (5. Nov. 2021)

krallowa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> gefällt mir sehr gut deine Lösung.
> Habe mir beim Lesen immer Gedanken gemacht ob deine Holzkonstruktion auch bei gefülltem Becken dem Wasserdruck standhält.
> ...


Ralf, danke für dein Lob! Freut mich sehr, denn ich habe da wirklich viel Arbeit & „Hirnschmalz“ reingesteckt 
Was die Stabilität der Holzkonstruktion angeht, liegt meiner Meinung nach (abgesehen von ausreichend dimensionierten Balken) die größte Wichtigkeit auf zwei Punkten:
1. eine separate Bodenplatte, auf der dann die Seitenwände verankert werden. Ähnlich wie Bodendübel bei einer Mauer.
2. die Verstärkung der Wände durch OSB und Dreischichtplatten an der Außen- und Innenseite. Dadurch wird das ganze System in sich stabil.

Ob ich nachträglich etwas anders machen würde? Aus heutiger Sicht nicht, aber frage mich in einem Jahr nochmal rofl

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (6. Nov. 2021)

Ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Meinungen!

Meine Innenhalterung ist ja jetzt einigermaßen gut eingelaufen und ich möchte mit nächster Woche beginnen einige meiner kleineren Koi aus dem Gartenteich über den Winter herein zu holen. 
Faktum ist, dass es im Gartenteich nur noch 10-11° hat, und in der Halterung 20°.
Ich muss die Fische also in jedem Fall mit einer Zwischenlagerung in einer Regentonne langsam an die wärmeren Temperaturen gewöhnen. Dazu würde ich eine 500 l Tonne in den selben Raum stellen wie die Halterung und diese innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen langsam an die Raumtemperatur anpassen lassen. 
Soweit, so gut!

Nun habe ich aber zwei Überlegungen:

Erstens: es ist nicht klug zu viele Fische auf einmal in das neue Becken zu setzen, denn die Biologie muss sich ja langsam dran gewöhnen und sich entsprechend aufbauen. Das spricht dafür, immer nur 2-3 Fische auf einmal neu einzusetzen.
Zweitens: im Laufe der kommenden Wochen wird es sicherlich immer kälter und die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen draußen und drinnen immer größer. Es wäre also klug, alle Fische möglichst bald um zu siedeln. Das spricht dafür, alle Fische, die ich im Winter herinnen halten möchte, auf einmal umzusetzen. 

Erkennt ihr mein Dilemma? Was wäre eure Vorgehensweise? Welchen Rat würdet ihr mir geben? Und vor allem wieso?

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (7. Nov. 2021)

Hm… keine Tipps?

Ich habe mich jetzt für Variante eins entschieden und mal zwei weitere Kandidaten ausgesucht, die die kommenden 48 Stunden auf Temperatur gebracht werden.


----------



## krallowa (8. Nov. 2021)

Moin,
sorry am Wochenende unterwegs gewesen.
Deine Entscheidung war richtig, nicht zu viele auf einmal umsiedeln und immer mal etwas Zeit vergehen lassen um zu sehen ob Fische und Wasser in der Innenhälterung gut zueinander passen. Du hast doch Zeit und wenn du auch mal 3-4 Tage zum Temperaturausgleich benötigst ist es doch auch ok.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Biko (8. Nov. 2021)

So eine 500l Regentonne ist ganz schön träge, was die Anpassung der Temperatur angeht. Während der letzten 30 Stunden hat sich das Wasser bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20 Grad lediglich von 11 auf 14 Grad erwärmt. Das dauert wohl doch mindestens 3 Tage, bis ich auf gewünschten 20 Grad bin…
Habe jetzt zusätzlich zur Belüftung noch einen Filter an die Tonne angeschlossen und  dieser mit Helix vom Teich gefüllt.


----------



## samorai (9. Nov. 2021)

Das ist so okay, mehr wie 2°C am Tag wollen / vertragen die Fische auch nicht.
Der Stoffwechsel muss sich erst einmal darauf einstellen bzw mit ziehen.


----------



## Biko (11. Nov. 2021)

Heute Morgen war es soweit und die zwei Kandidaten aus dem Übergangsbecken durften in die Innenhälterung. Jetzt schwimmen sie dort schon zu viert 
Ich bin jedesmal wieder überrascht, wie groß die Koi tatsächlich sind, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser hebt oder sie - wie jetzt - durch die Sichtscheibe von der Seite betrachten kann. Meine vermeintlich "kleinen" sind auch allesamt schon zwischen 35 und 45cm . Zum Vergleich: der BA-Deckel am Bild hat 35cm Durchmesser.

Jetzt dürfen sie auch noch den Winter hinweg weiter wachsen.


----------



## Biko (11. Nov. 2021)

Hier noch das Bild.... ist im letzten Post offensichtlich verloren gegangen


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2021)

Wow, die sehen aus wie gemalt.


----------



## Biko (12. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wow, die sehen aus wie gemalt.


Danke! Das liegt auch an der wirklich tollen Klarglas-Scheibe. Diese haben nicht den sonst üblichen Grünstich und sind insgesamt farbtreuer.


----------



## Turbo (12. Nov. 2021)

Salü

Würde das Wasser mit dem Teichwasser impfen. Einige Eimer deines Teichwassers in dein Innenbecken.
Es können auch einige lange im Wasser gelegene Gegenstände in dein Innenbecken gelegt werden. So hast du den Bakterientransfer schnell gemacht.

Aber vermutlich schwimmt unterdessen schon der halbe Teichinhalt im Becken. Hab die Frage erst jetzt gesehen. 
LGi
Patrik


----------



## Biko (12. Nov. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü
> 
> Würde das Wasser mit dem Teichwasser impfen. Einige Eimer deines Teichwassers in dein Innenbecken.
> Es können auch einige lange im Wasser gelegene Gegenstände in dein Innenbecken gelegt werden. So hast du den Bakterientransfer schnell gemacht.
> ...


Hallo Patrick, so habe ich es auch gemacht. 50% des Beckens wurden mit Teichwasser gefüllt und ein Netzsack voller eingefahrenem Helix aus dem Teichfilter in das Becken gehängt.  Hat wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## Biko (13. Nov. 2021)

Auch nach mehr als zwei Wochen bleibt die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum konstant. 
Raum und Wasser bei 20 Grad, Becken nicht abgedeckt, laufende Belüftung.


----------



## Biko (19. Nov. 2021)

Meine kleinsten sind in der Zwischenzeit schon eingezogen  und ich kann das Koi Hobby auch in Winter weiterhin genießen





_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/KsDu7kUC2ZI?feature=share_


----------



## Biko (20. Nov. 2021)

Die Biologie scheint schon gut angelaufen zu sein und die Wasserwerte passen 
pH und O2 werden zusätzlich photometrisch gemessen. Der O. Swimskim macht seine Arbeit gut und die O2 Sättigung liegt sehr konstant bei 92-98%. Ammonium mit dem Sera Tröpfchentest nicht nachweisbar. 
Derzeit füttere ich aber noch sehr zurückhaltend mit 50g pro Tag bei ca. 8kg Fischbestand. Die 65l Beads im EB-Filter könnten laut Herstellerangabe die 10-fache Menge verarbeiten 
Insgesamt habe ich die Filteranlage etwa 6-fach überdimensioniert, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, was die Wasserwerte betrifft. 

Bis jetzt alles gut  
- alles dicht
- alle gesund
- alles stabil
- alles trocken
- ich happy 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (22. Nov. 2021)

Das ist Neo, ein besonders hübscher Maruten Yamatonishiki, der aber für seine 18 Monate mit 35cm noch etwas klein ist. 
Von seiner Zeichnung her ist er einer meiner Lieblinge. Damit er noch ein wenig wächst, darf auch er warm überwintern.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2021)

Der hat ja ein starkes Rot!


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2021)

Nach einem Monat Betrieb kann ich alle Bedenken hinsichtlich der zu hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum ad Acta legen. An keinem Tag hatte ich bisher mehr als 55%, meist liegt sie deutlich darunter. Es gibt auch keinen „fischigen“ Geruch oder ähnliches. Das liegt vermutlich auch an den sehr guten Wasserwerten.


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2021)

Ja und was machen die Farben der Koi? 
Man sagt ja die gehen etwas "flöten" bei der Innenhaelterung. 

Schön wenn es eine gewisse Zufriedenheit gibt.


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2021)

Die Farben sind nach wie vor top. Ich habe in einigen Berichten gelesen, dass es nur von der ausreichenden Licht Intensität anhängt, ob die Farben erhalten bleiben. 
Meine Beleuchtung hat 12.500 Lumen. Das ist wie es scheint ausreichend.


----------



## Opa Graskop (26. Nov. 2021)

Jetzt mal ohne Flax und Krümel,
die Bilder sind echt nicht bearbeitet?
Dann ist die Farbintensität echt der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Flax und Krümel,
> die Bilder sind echt nicht bearbeitet?
> Dann ist die Farbintensität echt der Wahnsinn!


Hand auf's Herz! Keine Nachbearbeitung! Nicht mal die "Auto-Bildverbesserung".


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2022)

Ich nehme mein heute unbeabsichtigt durchgeführtes Experiment  zum Anlass, wiedermal einen kurzen Bericht über die IH zu geben.
Ich habe gestern nach dem spülen des Filters vergessen, die Belüftung wieder anzustellen und die erst heute Vormittag bemerkt . Somit war die IH ca. 14 Stunden ohne extra Belüftung (Beadfilter war an, also Strömung gegeben). Eigentlich das Horror Szenario!
Als ich heute Vormittag zur IH kam, waren die Koi eher ruhig, aber noch niemals unterwegs aber doch mit etwas beschleunigter Atmung (etwa ein Atemzug alle drei Sekunden). Ich habe gleich O2 gemessen:
 
Ich würde sagen, noch ein paar Stunden länger und das wäre schlecht ausgegangen!  Nicht auszudenken!!!
Ein Test der Wasserwerte hat folgendes ergeben:
 
Also alles in Ordnung. Nebenbei der höchste CO2 Wert, den ich je in der IH gemessen habe 

Aber abgesehen von diesem unfreiwilligen und nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlenen Experiment läuft alles bestens und nach etwas mehr als drei Monaten ist das System gut eingelaufen 

Die Wasserwerte sind stabil und die Koi entwickeln sich prächtig! Auch die Farben sind unverändert kräftig. 

Auch die Bedenken hinsichtlich der Luftfeuchtigkeit kann ich getrost vergessen. Es haben sich stabil 50-55% eingestellt. 
 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Jan. 2022



krallowa schrieb:


> Gibt es denn etwas das du anders machen würdest wenn du es noch einmal bauen würdest


Ich habe den ursprünglich verlegten 1 Zoll Schlauch für das Abwasser durch einen 1 ½ Zoll Schlauch ersetzt, weil das Spülen des Beadfilters dadurch mit mehr Druck und Durchsatz erfolgen kann. Die Reinigungswirkung konnte dadurch verbessert werden.


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2022)

Na das ging ja gerade nochmal gut.
Aber warum schaltest du die Belüftung beim Wasserwechsel aus?


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2022)

Schwein gehabt!


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na das ging ja gerade nochmal gut.
> Aber warum schaltest du die Belüftung beim Wasserwechsel aus?


Weil ich über den O. Swimskim belüfte und diesen während des WW gereinigt habe 
Normalerweise mache ich ja jeden Abend noch einen kurzen Kontrollgang, ob es allen Tieren gut geht (wir haben ja einen kleinen Zoo u zu Hause). Doch gestern eben gerade nicht …


----------



## PeBo (6. Jan. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Normalerweise mache ich ja jeden Abend noch einen kurzen Kontrollgang, ob es allen Tieren gut geht (wir haben ja einen kleinen Zoo u zu Hause). Doch gestern eben gerade nicht …


Gestern war ja auch Mittwoch 

Da geht sowas schon mal vergessen


----------



## Biko (9. Jan. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Gestern war ja auch Mittwoch
> 
> Da geht sowas schon mal vergessen


Na ich hoffe, das passiert mir nicht nochmal! War ja eher eine Montagsaktion


----------



## Biko (15. Apr. 2022)

Nach 6 Monaten in der IH sind die Farben der Koi immer noch kräftig und schön erhalten.
Beleuchtet wurde durchschnittlich 8-10 Stunden pro Tag mit einer LED Tageslichtlampe mit 100 Watt.
           
Sobald der Teich 18 Grad hat, dürfen sie wieder hinaus.


----------



## Biko (3. Mai 2022)

Heute durfte die Bande wieder hinaus in den Teich! Dabei wurde gleich eine kleine Ikeage durchgeführt und das Wachstum während der vergangenen 6 Monate war bei den einzelnen Exemplaren doch sehr unterschiedlich. Vier Koi sind um gut 10-15cm gewachsen, zwei Koi gerade mal 3-5cm. Dennoch haben alle die IH nun zwischen 38 und 55cm verlassen und haben nun im Teich an die anderen aufgeholt. 
 

Weil die IH schon so gut eingefahren ist, sind nun gleich die Neuen aus dem heurigen Jahr eingezogen 
Keine Ahnung, woher die plötzlich gekommen sind...
Die blieben jetzt mal ein paar Monate hier in Quarantäne und dürfen fleißig wachsen!
  
2 Karachi Yellow Monkey mit je 20cm
1 weibl. Ginrin Chagoi mit 30cm
1 weibl. Yamabuki mit 45cm
1 weibl. Showa mit 35
1 Ginrin Ochiba Winzling mit 15cm

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Mai 2022

Ps: Teich und Innenhälterung haben 18 Grad


----------



## Biko (6. Mai 2022)

Mein Pilotfisch, eine ca 30cm große 10-jährige __ Shubunkin Dame, kuschelt schon fleißig mit den Neubesatz. Sie ist Dauerbewohnerin der Innenhälterung - weit entfernt von ihren drei männlichen Artgenossen im Teich. Das ist die beste Maßnahme gegen Shubbi-Nachwuchs. 
 
Die Koi-Neulinge leben sich schon gut ein.


----------



## Biko (7. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Schön wenn es eine gewisse Zufriedenheit gibt.


...die hat sich absolut breit gemacht! 
Aus heutiger Sicht kann ich das jedem sehr ans Herz legen, der Platz und Muse dafür hat. Ist etwas Besonderes!


----------



## Biko (19. Mai 2022)

Heute möchte ich euch einen kurzen Einblick in das ruhige Treiben in der Innenhälterung geben. Vor etwa 14 Tagen wurde der Besatz gewechselt. Jene, die den Winter herinnen verbracht hatten durften wieder hinaus in den Teich und ein paar Neulinge sind in die IH gezogen, um dort bis September in Quarantäne zu bleiben. Ab Oktober kommt dann wieder ein Wechsel, bei dem die Neulinge in den Teich entlassen werden und die kleinsten aus dem Teich für den Winter herein geholt werden.
Hier der Link zum wenig spektakulären, aber dafür umso beruhigenderen Video. Ab Minute 2 wird gefüttert 




_View: https://youtu.be/iE3ri6khYgw

PS: sie fressen auch schon aus der Hand und lassen sich streicheln _


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Ich bin verliebt, in Deinen weißen Koi .


----------



## Biko (20. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt, in Deinen weißen Koi .


 ich werde es weitersagen - ihr Name ist übrigens Isabel 
Auf dem Video sieht sie tatsächlich ganz weiß aus, was sie aber nicht ist. Sie hat einen zarten Zitronengelbschimmer, ist also ein Yamabuki.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Rendern auf YouTube die Farben immer ein wenig verwaschener werden, als im Originalvideo. Auch beim Showa sieht es am Video aus, als wäre das Rot orange, was es aber in Wirklichkeit nicht ist (siehe Foto in Beitrag #68 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...500l-mein-aktuelles-projekt.52017/post-629264)


----------



## axel120470 (20. Mai 2022)

Und ich bin verliebt in deinen Showa  
Gefällt mir echt gut.
Ich gehe nächsten Mittwoch auf Einkaufstour. Mal sehen was mein Händler so anzubieten hat

VG Axel


----------



## Biko (20. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nächsten Mittwoch auf Einkaufstour.


Dann lass uns doch ein paar Bilder zukommen, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## axel120470 (20. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch ein paar Bilder zukommen, wenn es soweit ist!


Aber natürlich


----------



## axel120470 (21. Mai 2022)

Wo stell ich denn eigentlich die Bilder ein? Früher gab es mal so einen Thread „ Neuzugänge in …“
Oder hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## PeBo (21. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Früher gab es mal so einen Thread „ Neuzugänge in …“


Da hast du recht, vermisse ich auch schon seit zwei Jahren.

So hieß das Thema vorher im Bereich „Koi und Koiteich“:
 

Wenn du auf Shopping Tour warst, kannst du ja die Tradition fortsetzen und einen angepassten Thread erstellen!

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls schon mal ein glückliches Händchen und ein gutes Auge für deine Auswahl. Ich mir sicher dass du eine gute Wahl triffst   



Gruß Peter

@Biko Hallo Hans-Christian, mein Favorit von deiner schönen Auswahl wäre auch der Showa.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2022)

Servus

Ich habe einen 2022er Thread aufgemacht ...









						Die Koisaison 2022 - Eure Neuzugänge
					

Servus Koifreunde  Hier könnt Ihr Eure Neuzugänge 2022 vorstellen ....  Liebe Grüße Helmut




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (16. Juni 2022)

Die zusätzliche Filterung durch die Eigenbau Wirbelbett-Kammer hat sich ausgezahlt!
Wasserwerte trotz massiver Fütterung auf Wachstum dauerhaft top


----------



## Biko (1. Aug. 2022)

Die Koi in der Innenhälterung entwickeln sich prächtig und sind eigentlich immer hungrig. Alle 5 sind während der vergangenen 12 Wochen enorm gewachsen, wobei die beiden Karachi Mädels das intensivste Wachstum zeigen und von 20 auf sagenhafte 40cm gewachsen sind!
Aktuell bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur und täglich 350g Futter. Der Filter verarbeitet die Futtermenge gut, aber wie es scheint, stößt der Oase Aqua Oxy 500 schon langsam an seine Grenzen, was sich an hohen 20mg/l CO2  und niedrigen 5,9mg/l O2 zeigt (gemessen 1h nach der letzten Fütterung des Tages). Morgens nach 8h Futterpause sind die Werte wieder in Ordnung (12 bzw. 8mg/l)
pH pendelt  sich so rund um 7 ein. 

  
 Als erste Maßnahme habe ich nun mal den Rücklauf aus der Wirbelbett-Bio etwas höher gelegt, damit das Plätschern hier mehr O2 ein- und CO2 austreibt. Wenn das nicht ausreicht, muss ich wohl die Belüftung upgraden.
Habe mir auch schon eine Venturi-Düse am Rücklauf überlegt.  Hat damit jemand hier Erfahrungen?

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (1. Aug. 2022)

Nachtrag:
So sehen die Werte dann am Morgen aus:


----------



## Biko (14. Aug. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Meine alte AF LV 12.000 ist auch geputzt und startklar.


Nach knapp einem Jahr Dienst in der Innenhälterung hat die alte AF LowVolt 12.000 Pumpe begonnen zu zicken und ist manchmal nach dem Ausschalten nicht gleich wieder angesprungen bzw ist sogar einmal einfach stehen geblieben.
Ich habe mir deshalb zur Sicherheit schon eine neue Pumpe besorgt: Eine AF DM-13.000. Habe mich für dieses Modell entschieden, weil sie den selben Korpus hat, wie die jetzt laufende 12.000 LV und somit 1:1 austauschbar ist, ohne die geklebten Rohre ändern zu müssen. Da die 13.000er im Gegensatz zur 12.000er keine 12-Volt Pumpe ist, ist sie deutlich günstiger in der Anschaffung, hat weniger Technik, die kaputt werden kann und erzeugt - wie ich nun feststelle - wesentlich mehr Druck bei fast gleicher Leistungsaufnahme. Sie ist jedoch im direkten Vergleich deutlich lauter.
Die Neue passt 1:1 in die Verrohrung:   (gleiches Gehäuse, gleiche 2-Zoll Anschlüsse)

Die Austauscharbeiten gestalteten sich jedoch deutlich aufwändiger als gedacht.  
Der Zugschieber, der das Abflussrohr des Bodenablaufes regelt, schließt bereits nach einem Jahr nicht mehr 100%ig. Dies hat zur Folge, dass auch bei vollständig geschlossenem Schieber immer noch etwa 5 bis 8 Liter Wasser pro Minute aus der IH zur Pumpe fließen.  So wäre der Pumpenwechsel nicht machbar gewesen, ohne den Raum samt Parkettboden zu fluten.
Hier der undichte Übeltäter: 

Somit blieb nur Wasser in der IH zu ⅔ auslassen und eine Dichtungskappe über den Bodenablauf zu legen. Damit war das Problem gelöst!
Ich konnte die neue Pumpe trocken einbauen und alles läuft wieder wie am Schnürchen! 
So sieht es nun wieder aus:   

Detail am Rande: Natürlich läuft die alte 12.000 LV nach einer gründlichen Reinigung im geschützten Testbetrieb wieder wie ein Glöckchen , aber das Risiko, dass sie wieder ohne Vorwarnung stehenbleibt, ist mir dann doch zu hoch.
Die alte AF 12.000 LV geht in Pension und wird als "Notfallspumpe" eingelagert:  

Was ich aus dieser Aktion gelernt habe:

Zugschieber sind nicht 100% dicht.
220V Pumpen sind im Vergleich zu 12V Pumpen trotz gleicher Leistungsaufnahme deutlich leistungsfähiger ... aber auch wesentlich lauter.
Gerade bei geklebten Rohren ist es wichtig, dass die Austauschpumpe 1:1 an die Stelle der alten Pumpe passt (Gehäusegröße, Anschlüsse, Verlaufwinkel). Das spart sehr viel Arbeit & Nerven.
Technische Instandhaltungsarbeiten sind draußen am Teich wesentlich stressfreier. Da kann man einfach "rumpritscheln" ohne Sorge, dass Wasser austritt.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Aug. 2022



krallowa schrieb:


> Gibt es denn etwas das du anders machen würdest wenn du es noch einmal bauen würdest


Ja: Wenn ein Rohr 100% trocken gestellt werden soll, dann würde ich dort heute keine Zugschieber mehr verbauen, da diese unter Druck dennoch eine kleine Restmenge Wasser durchlassen.


----------



## Biko (29. Aug. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> 220V Pumpen sind im Vergleich zu 12V Pumpen trotz gleicher Leistungsaufnahme deutlich leistungsfähiger .


Das kann ich nach einem weitern Umbau am Gartenteich nur nochmals unterstreichen. Der Unterschied ist trotz nominell gleicher Leistung (Watt und Liter/h) deutlich merkbar!


----------



## Biko (30. Aug. 2022)

Seit knapp einem Jahr ist die IH nun in Betrieb und zu Beginn dieses Threads hatten viele hier Bedenken hinsichtlich der Luftfeuchtigkeit, die sich durch die große nicht bedeckte  Wasseroberfläche kritisch erhöhen könnte. 
Nachdem ich alle Jahreszeiten nun einmal durch habe, kann ich diese Bedenken getrost verwerfen. Zu keiner Zeit lag die Luftfeuchtigkeit über 65%. 
Der Trick ist, die Wassertemperatur immer 1-2 Grad unter der Raumtemperatur zu halten. Dann gibt es weder hohe Luftfeuchte noch Kondensation an Scheibe und Wand.


----------



## Turbo (30. Aug. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Der Trick ist, die Wassertemperatur immer 1-2 Grad unter der Raumtemperatur zu halten. Dann gibt es weder hohe Luftfeuchte noch Kondensation an Scheibe und Wand.


Danke für die Rückmeldung Hans-Christian

Freut mich, das es so super klappt. 
Wie schaffst du es, das die Wassertemperatur tiefer als die Raumtemperatur ist?


----------



## Biko (30. Aug. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du es, das die Wassertemperatur tiefer als die Raumtemperatur ist?


Das Becken steht in einem recht temperaturstabilen Freizeitraum, der an drei Seiten "unter der Erde" liegt (Haus am Hang, bei dem der Keller talseitig ebenerdig in den Garten geht). Nachdem die IH nicht beheizt wird, stellt sich automatisch eine geringfügig geringere Temperatur als im Raum ein. Ich vermute das liegt an der Verdunstungskälte, die an der Wasseroberfläche entsteht. 
Über das Jahr gesehen schwankt die Raumtemperatur von 20° im Winter bis hin zu 25° im Sommer. Diese jahreszeitliche Schwankung macht auch das Wasser mit. Die warmen 20° im Winter liegen daran, dass im selben Raum hinter einer Gipswand ohne Tür die Heizungszentrale meines Hauses steht. Von dort aus wird der Raum mitgeheizt.

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (2. Sep. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Die blieben jetzt mal ein paar Monate hier in Quarantäne und dürfen fleißig wachsen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnt ihr euch noch erinnern: exakt vor 4 Monaten sind die neuen Kou in die Innenhälterung  eingezogen. Damals waren es noch wirkliche Winzlinge.
Die Yamabuki Dame ist schon im Sommer in den Teich übersiedelt, die anderen folgen in den kommenden Wochen. Momentan gieße ich alle zwei Tage einen Kübel Teichwasser in die Innenhälterung und vice versa, damit sich die beiden Gewässer an einander anpassen und die Übersiedelung problemlos ablaufen kann.
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke, wie rasant das Wachstum in der Innenhälterung geht. (Die Scheibe ist 65cm breit)
      
Hier noch die IH-Dauerbewohnerin. Eine ausgewachsene  __ Shubunkin Dame:


----------



## Biko (4. Sep. 2022)

Heute war es soweit! 
Das Wasser im Teich und in der Innenhälterung war optimal angenähert und es gab ideale Bedingungen für die Übersiedelung. Somit konnte die Bande nach 4 Monaten Quarantäne in den Teich übersiedeln und darf dort jetzt ihre Bahnen ziehen. 
Gleichzeitig habe ich eine kleine Auswahl von Koi aus dem Teich ausgesucht, von der ich glaube, dass sie über den Winter ein wenig Unterstützung brauchen kann.  5 kleinere Koi zwischen 35 und 55 cm sind also mit heutigem Tage aus dem Teich in die Innenhälterung gesiedelt und werden in den kommenden Monaten dort „aufgepäppelt“.   
Hier ein Foto der neuen IH-Bewohner:
 
Der kleine Shiro Utsuri ganz unten im Bild war ja schon letzten Winter in der IH und hat den Sommer jetzt im Teich verbracht. Er will aber einfach weder da noch dort wachsen. Mit zwei Jahren ist er gerade mal 35cm klein.  Dafür wird er immer dünkler  
Egal, ich mag ihn trotzdem sehr! 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Mit zwei Jahren ist er gerade mal 35cm klein


Das wird noch, manche sind halt etwas langsamer


----------



## Biko (5. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das wird noch, manche sind halt etwas langsamer


Ja das ist eine Grundregel im Teichhobby: man braucht Geduld!

Jetzt kommen mal ein paar schwere Tage auf mich zu: nicht füttern  bis sich alles wieder gut eingespielt hat


----------



## Biko (5. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das wird noch, manche sind halt etwas langsamer


PS: ich vermute ja, dass das Kerlchen schlecht sieht und riecht/schmeckt.  Beim Füttern kommt er zwar sofort zur Wasseroberfläche, aber bis er es schafft, ein Körnchen zu erwischen, dauert es mitunter sehr lange.


----------



## Turbo (5. Sep. 2022)

Viel Spass beim Brille basteln.


----------



## Biko (5. Sep. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264183
> Viel Spass beim Brille basteln.


  
Momentan helfe ich immer von Hand ein wenig nach, was ganz gut funktioniert, da er sehr zutraulich ist (… vielleicht, weil er mich nicht sieht) 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 5. Sep. 2022



Biko schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit!
> Das Wasser im Teich und in der Innenhälterung war optimal angenähert und es gab ideale Bedingungen für die Übersiedelung. Somit konnte die Bande nach 4 Monaten Quarantäne in den Teich übersiedeln und darf dort jetzt ihre Bahnen ziehen.
> Gleichzeitig habe ich eine kleine Auswahl von Koi aus dem Teich ausgesucht, von der ich glaube, dass sie über den Winter ein wenig Unterstützung brauchen kann.  5 kleinere Koi zwischen 35 und 55 cm sind also mit heutigem Tage aus dem Teich in die Innenhälterung gesiedelt und werden in den kommenden Monaten dort „aufgepäppelt“.
> Hier ein Foto der neuen IH-Bewohner:
> ...


Die Bande hat sich schon gut eingelebt und ist recht entspannt unterwegs.


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2022)

Wahrscheinlich fühlt er sich nicht wohl bei den Groesserin. 
Mal anders herum versucht wo er der größte ist? 
Hm, Versuch macht klug.


----------



## PeBo (5. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Hans-Christian, dein „Tancho Hi Utsuri Goromo - wasweißichfürein Koi“ sieht echt klasse aus. Das Rot hat so einen tollen Kontrast zu dem Schwarz und dazu noch weiter hinten das schöne Netzmuster. Das ist schon ein ganz besonderer Koi - und ein Unikat.

Gratulation!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (5. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Mal anders herum versucht wo er der größte ist?


Ron, das wäre eine gute Idee, ist aber nicht so leicht! Habe für die Koi nur Teich und Innenhälterung. Da und dort ist er in der Zwischenzeit der Kleinste. Selbst mein Tosai Ochiba, der heute im April mit gerade mal 15cm zu mir kam, hat ihn schon überholt und ist jetzt größer. 
Vielleicht muss ich ihn mal in eines meiner Aquarien setzen   
Aber im Ernst: irgendeiner muss sowieso immer der kleinste sein. Solange er gesund ist, soll’s mir recht sein 



PeBo schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein ganz besonderer Koi - und ein Unikat.


Danke Peter!
Das ist Antonia, eine Tancho Goshiki Dame. Sie gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingen! Leider hat sie sich heuer im Sommer beim intensiven Liebesspiel mit einem übermütigen Kohaku eine Schramme zugezogen, die noch nicht vollständig abgeheilt ist. Deshalb bleibt sie nun über den Winter in der Innenhälterung. Hätte ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn sie etwas geschwächt in den Winter ginge. Da könnte das Frühjahr gefährlich für sie  werden. 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (6. Sep. 2022)

Ein neuer Fisch!
  
 




	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Sep. 2022



PeBo schrieb:


> Das Rot hat so einen tollen Kontrast zu dem Schwarz und dazu noch weiter hinten das schöne Netzmuster.


So sieht sie von ihrer Schokoladenseite aus


----------



## PeBo (6. Sep. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Schokoladenseite


Stimmt! 
Gefällt mir wirklich außerordentlich gut


----------



## Biko (1. Okt. 2022)

Heute war wieder ein großer Wasserwechsel in der Innenhälterung angesagt und weil ich schon lange wissen wollte, wie viel die neue Pumpe leistet bzw. wie stark der Widerstand der eingelaufenen Beads ist, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, eine 100l Kontrollwanne unter die Ausläufe zu stellen.
Ich war selbst überrascht, aber nach exakt 31 Sekunden waren die 100 l durch! Die Pumpe schafft in dieser Konstellation also offensichtlich fast 12.000 l/h.
Die IH wird also fast 5 mal pro Stunde umgewälzt. (wenn die am Video fehlenden 20 cm Wasserstand auch noch drinnen sind, geht es sich vermutlich genau mit fünf mal pro Stunde aus)





_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/tsp0A1_Qm_8?feature=share_


Mein Filteraufbau inkl. Verrohrung in 2 Zoll ist ja hier in Thread nachzulesen. Die beiden im Video zu sehenden Rückläufe sind einmal von Bead Filter und einmal vom Moving Bed Wirbelfilter, der im Bypass läuft.


----------



## Biko (4. Okt. 2022)

Während draußen im Teich der Herbst einzieht, bliest herinnen kuschelig warm.
Die IH hat ja fast ganzjährig 20°C. Da wird nicht geheizt. Aus meiner Sicht haben sich diese 20°C als optimale Temperatur herauskristallisiert. Das Immunsystem und das Wachstum der Koi läuft hier schon sehr gut, aber es entsteht kein Energieaufwand für zusätzliche Beheizung. Auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum (und somit Schimmelgefahr) bleibt so unbedenklich bei sehr konstanten 50-55%.
Aktuell füttere ich bei ca.11Kg Fischmasse 250g täglich. Im vergangenen Winter konnte ich mit 2,5% Futtermenge die (anderen) Koi sehr brav wachsen und gedeihen lassen. Ich hoffe, das funktioniert heuer wieder so.   
Die Filteranlage arbeitet zuverlässig und die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich mit viel Luft nach oben.
  
Einzig die Sauerstoffsättigung könnte besser sein. Aktuell liege ich bei O2 8mg/l bzw. 84%Sättigung. Die OASE OXY TEX stößt da an ihre Grenzen. Da ich 7x pro Tag füttere, schwankt O2 fast garnicht. Das könnte bei steigender Futtermenge irgendwann zu Problem werden. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann ich hier über den Rücklauf aus der Wirbelbett-Biologie steuern (stärker sprudelnder Rücklauf). Wenn O2 jemals unter 6mg/l gehen sollte, kommt eine stärkere Belüfterpumpe. Das war allerdings bisher nie notwendig.

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (15. Okt. 2022)

Immer am Wochenende, vor dem Teilwasserwechsel und vor der Filterspülung werden die wichtigsten Wasserparameter gemessen.
Auch die heutigen Ergebnisse sind wieder sehr zufrieden stellend und die Filteranlage macht ihren Job einwandfrei. 
Wie schon im letzten Thread beschrieben, ist die Sauerstoffsättigung noch im grünen Bereich, könnte aber definitiv besser sein. Sollte sie tatsächlich jemals und 6 mg/Liter gehen, dann werde ich für zusätzliche Belüftung sorgen müssen. Der __ Sterlet ist ein guter Indikator für die Sauerstoffsättigung: je schneller und hektischer er herum schwimmt, desto weniger Sauerstoff ist im Wasser. Aktuell ist aber sehr gechillt   
Beste Grüße und allerseits ein schönes Wochenende!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (16. Okt. 2022)

Mein 10 jähriger __ Sterlet „Fredo“ im Teich kommt jeden Abend pünktlich zum Abendessen, um sich von Hand füttern zu lassen. 
Doch seine zukünftige Freundin „Frieda“, die den Winter über noch in der Innenhälterung verbringt, ist viel frecher. Sie frisst den Koi das Futter direkt von der Wasseroberfläche vor der __ Nase weg   




_View: https://youtu.be/8JO6i9FQSsc_


----------



## Biko (17. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Wie schon im letzten Thread beschrieben, ist die Sauerstoffsättigung noch im grünen Bereich, könnte aber definitiv besser sein. Sollte sie tatsächlich jemals und 6 mg/Liter gehen, dann werde ich für zusätzliche Belüftung sorgen müssen.


Habe jetzt mal für 12 Stunden eine zusätzliche kleine Belüftung (APX150) so in die Innenhälterung eingehängt, dass die aufsteigenden Luftblasen vom Filterrücklauf nochmals verwirbelt werden. Und siehe da: O2 ist um 11,2% gestiegen. Und das sogar über Nacht, wo keine Beleuchtung für Sauerstoffproduktion der Algen sorgen hätte können. Beide Male wurde 1 Stunde nach einer großen Fütterung gemessen. Ich werde heute nochmals am Abend (so wie gestern) messen, um den 24 Stunden Vergleich zu haben.

Messung gestern Abend um 23:00
 

Zusätzliche Belüftung
  

Messung heute um 11:00 Uhr.
 

Die kleine APX 150 läuft gerade mal mit 3,6 Watt.


----------



## Biko (17. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich werde heute nochmals am Abend (so wie gestern) messen, um den 24 Stunden Vergleich zu haben.


Die O2 Werte haben sich nach 24 Stunden  im Vergleich zu nach 12 Stunden  nicht weiter verändert.
Weiterhin 82% O2-Sättigung. Demzufolge haben die Algen auf der Folie keinen Einfluss auf den O2 Gehalt im Wasser (was ja z.B. Herr Kammerer behauptet).
Die erste Messung wurde nach 12 Stunden ohne Beleuchtung gemacht die zweite Messung nach weiteren 12 Stunden mit Beleuchtung
Hier die Messung nach 24 Stunden:
 

Durch die starke Verwirbelung der aufsteigenden Luftblasen kann selbst eine kleine Luftpumpe wie die APX ein passables Ergebnis liefern.
Mit lediglich 3,6 Watt Leistungsaufnahme kann sie die Sauerstoffsättigung um 10 % steigern.

Hier der Aufbau:




_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/xQ4UfCk0KH0?feature=share_
Die vielen Schwebeteilchen im Wasser sind größtenteils winzige Luftblasen.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Okt. 2022



Biko schrieb:


> Doch seine zukünftige Freundin „Frieda“, die den Winter über noch in der Innenhälterung verbringt, ist viel frecher. Sie frisst den Koi das Futter direkt von der Wasseroberfläche vor der Nase weg
> _View: https://youtu.be/8JO6i9FQSsc_


Habe gerade eine sehr coole Beobachtung gemacht: wenn die Beleuchtung aus ist, dann schwimmt der __ Sterlet am Rücken und nimmt die Futterpellets direkt von der Wasseroberfläche (nicht nur vom Rand)!
Hätte mir vorher jemand gesagt dass das Sterlet können, hätte ich es nicht geglaubt


----------



## Biko (29. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Durch die starke Verwirbelung der aufsteigenden Luftblasen kann selbst eine kleine Luftpumpe wie die APX ein passables Ergebnis liefern.
> Mit lediglich 3,6 Watt Leistungsaufnahme kann sie die Sauerstoffsättigung um 10 % steigern.


Nach ein paar Optimierungen des Filterrücklaufes und einer verbesserten Oberflächenbewegung ist es jetzt ohne weitere Verstärkung der Belüftung gelungen, die O2 Sättigung dauerhaft nahe 100% zu bringen. 
Das „Tüfteln um die Belüftung“ Wasser erfolgreich!


----------



## Biko (11. Dez. 2022)

Zurück von ein paar frostigen Tagen freue ich mich auf den ersten Blick in die Innenhälterung. Bei 20 Grad geht hier das bunte Treiben ganzjährig fröhlich weiter   
Mit dem Wachstum der Bande bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Die Shubbi Mama wirkt mit ihren 35cm schon wie ein Zwerglein.


----------



## Biko (18. Dez. 2022)

Die Wimpler wachsen brav heran und knabbern auch schon an der Wasseroberfläche am Koifutter (10mm Pellets). 
 
Es ist immer schön zu beobachten, wie die Fische in der Innenhälterung ihre Scheu ablegen und handzahm werden


----------



## Biko (29. Dez. 2022)

Wenn's draußen kalt ist und der Teich friedlich schlummert, ist's besonders gemütlich am Sofa vor der Innenhälterung.
Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Bande:
Der Shusui, alias "Sushi"
 

Der doitsu Tancho, der seinen Punkt verloren hat  
 

Einer aus der Wimplerbande, die das Becken sauber halten.
  

Die __ Shubunkin-Mama, die nicht mehr in den Teich darf, weil es sonst Nachwuchs gibt.
 
Hier einer ihrer Sprösslinge (nicht hübsch, aber besonders zutraulich )
 

Mein "ganz Besonderer":
  

"Frieda" __ Sterlet, die sich schon freut, wenn sie im Frühjahr zu "Fredo" Sterlet in den Teich darf.
 

"Sumsum", die Biene:
 

Und alle versammelt vor dem Fenster
  

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (29. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Der doitsu Tancho, der seinen Punkt verloren hat


Hallo Hans-Christian, na der ist doch als Shiro Utsuri auch ganz hübsch  

So etwas kommt halt vor. Ich habe einen Showa im Teich der im letzten Jahr sein Schwarz fast völlig verloren hat. Ich hoffe noch etwas auf die kalte Überwinterung, da soll das Schwarz ja manchmal wiederkommen. Aber Rot kommt leider nicht wieder.

Übrigens, der Goshiki ist ein Traum!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (29. Dez. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Christian, na der ist doch als Shiro Utsuri auch ganz hübsch


Ja, er gefällt mir immer noch. Ursprünglich war er ein Doitsu Showa Tancho. Jetzt ist er ein Doitsu Showa ohne Rot...  
(hier der zweite von rechts, so hat er mal ausgesehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...zum-koiteich-mit-schwimmern.51542/post-618852)
Auch ein Goshiki hat bei mir im letzten Jahr sein Rot verloren. Das ist das Risiko, wenn man junge Tiere kauft. Dafür kann man sie in ihrer Entwicklung beobachten und schätzen lernen! 


PeBo schrieb:


> da soll das Schwarz ja manchmal wiederkommen.


Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Schwarz wieder kommt und oftmals sogar großflächiger wird. Das hat angeblich auch mit der KH zu tun, wurde mir vom Händler erklärt.



PeBo schrieb:


> Übrigens, der Goshiki ist ein Traum!


 Danke!


----------



## Biko (Freitag um 16:34)

Nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr gab’s jetzt noch ein kleines Update an meiner Innenhälterung. Auch wenn die Raumluft immer die passende Luftfeuchtigkeit gehabt hat, ist mir doch aufgefallen, dass die Wand in der Ecke des Beckens etwas Feuchtigkeit zog. Scheinbar war die Luftzirkulation im Raum einfach zu gering. 
Um das zu ändern, habe ich nun einen kleinen Ventilator im Dauerbetrieb. Das kleine Gerät hat 20 cm Durchmesser und läuft mit nur 5 W. Man kann richtig spüren, wie kältere und feuchte Luft aus der Ecke heraus geblasen wird. Somit hoffe ich, das Problem gelöst haben.
  

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Turbo (Freitag um 18:17)

Biko schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Raumluft immer die passende Luftfeuchtigkeit gehabt hat, ist mir doch aufgefallen, dass die Wand in der Ecke des Beckens etwas Feuchtigkeit zog. Scheinbar war die Luftzirkulation im Raum einfach zu gering.


 
Kältebrücken sollten bei einem Neubau ja eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Wenn es draussen wirklich kalt ist, die Luftfeuchte vielleicht technisch einige % absenken.
Würde aber abwarten, was der Ventilator bringt.


----------



## samorai (Freitag um 18:41)

Mal mit Spiritus über streichen und Lüfter laufen lassen.
Eigentlich heizen und lüften, schließlich hast Du in dieser Ecke eine gewisse Luftfeuchtigkeit, oder für Abluft sorgen, zB kleiner Schornstein.
Ist es mit Rigips verkleidet oder verputzt?


----------



## Biko (Freitag um 19:02)

samorai schrieb:


> Eigentlich heizen und lüften,


Das geschieht eigentlich in diesem Raum. Der Heizkörper temperiert den Raum auf 20 Grad und die Heizungsrohre laufen unten rund um das Becken. 
Luftaustausch ist auch gut gegeben, weil im selben Raum die Heizanlage des Hauses steht und hier eine Zwangsbelüftung vorgesehen ist. 


Turbo schrieb:


> Kältebrücken sollten bei einem Neubau ja eigentlich kein Problem sein.


Mein Haus ist Baujahr 1985   Nur der Dachboden wurde letztes Jahr zusätzlich neu ausgebaut.

Aber das Zimmer ist eigentlich ein beheizter Keller und die Wand, an der das Becken steht, ist außen unter der Erde und optimal gedämmt. 

Ich werde mal beobachten, ob der kleine Ventilator ausreicht (was ich annehme). Ansonsten werde ich mir Gedanken über eine Teil-Abdeckung machen.


----------



## samorai (Freitag um 19:38)

Biko schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich mir Gedanken über eine Teil-Abdeckung machen.


Ach du betreibst die Innenhalterung ohne Abdeckung?
Teilabdeckung macht keinen Sinn, Vollabdeckung schon.
Die Kondens schlägt dann an der Abdeckung nieder nicht im Raum .


----------



## Turbo (Freitag um 20:11)

Biko schrieb:


> Mein Haus ist Baujahr 1985  Nur der Dachboden wurde letztes Jahr zusätzlich neu ausgebaut


 Ach so…. Deshalb meinte ich Neubau 
Die Oberflächentemperatur anheben (Dämmen) und das Problem ist gelöst, solange dein Raum unter 60% rF hat.
Aber aufpassen... Je nach Dämmaterial, Wandaufbau und Taupunkt Verschiebung machst du dir neue, grössere Probleme.
Probleme mit der Feuchte in den Ecken hat man häufig bei Kältebrücken.
Ist ein Thema, mit dem man sich gründlich beschäftigen muss.

Aber ich bin überzeugt..

Du hast das voll im Griff,


----------



## DbSam (Freitag um 21:13)

Biko schrieb:


> ..., ist mir doch aufgefallen, dass die Wand in der Ecke des Beckens etwas Feuchtigkeit zog.


Wahrscheinlich würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle nun doch Gedanken über eine Abdeckung des Beckens machen ...
Die Form und Größe des Beckens und dessen Aufbau sollte diesbezüglich auch einfache und leichte Konstruktionen erlauben, welche sich auch für Wartungszwecke des Beckens einfach entfernen lassen.

Solch ein "Miefquirl, drehend im eigenen Saft": Der übertüncht nur etwas die Symptome ...


VG Carsten


PS:
Habe das etwas angegammelte Rohr auf dem Foto gesehen und daraufhin erschrocken im Thread zurückgeblättert ...
Ok, das Rohr konnte sich anscheinend schon seit längerer Zeit den nötigen Malerarbeiten entziehen.


----------



## Turbo (Freitag um 22:03)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle nun doch Gedanken über eine Abdeckung des Beckens machen ...


Hatte lange ein offenes, grösseres Salzwasserbecken.
Ein abgedecktes Becken ist nie das selbe.  
Nur schon die Wirkung mit der Beleuchtung. Das sind Welten. 

Das Problem wird vermutlich nur auftreten, wenn die Temperatur der Wand zu tief ist, es also draussen kalt ist.
Guck mal da.





						Taupunkt-Rechner | Corak AG
					

Der Taupunkt ist der Punkt, an dem sich die Raumlufttemperatur soweit abkühlt, dass Kondenswasser ausgeschieden wird.



					www.corak.ch
				




Deine Wandtemperatur und Luftfeuchte muss im grünen Bereich sein.
Egal wie du das erreichst.






						Kondenswasser | Corak AG
					

In Wohnräumen entsteht Kondenswasser immer im Zusammenspiel zwischen der Raumlufttemperatur, dem Sättigungsgrad der Luft (relative Luftfeuchtigkeit) und kalten Oberflächen, an denen sich die wärmere Luft abkühlt. Wird Luft genügend tief abgekühlt, scheidet sie immer Kondenswasser, oder in...



					www.corak.ch
				



Das nicht auszusitzen lohnt sich.


----------



## Biko (Freitag um 22:12)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ok, das Rohr konnte sich anscheinend schon seit längerer Zeit den nötigen Malerarbeiten entziehen.


Richtig, es war und bleibt ein Kellerraum   Da muss man mit kleineren Schönheitsfehlern leben.
Das Rohr ist die Gasleitung und müsste eigentlich gelb gestrichen werden. Dem hat es sich bisher erfolgreich entzogen. 
Habe mir heute so ein Wandfeuchte Messgerät besorgt. In der Ecke zeigt es aktuell 0,5% an. Das ist laut Skala gerade noch tolerierbar. Mal sehen, ob der Ventilator den Wert innerhalb einer Woche senken kann. An den anderen Wänden abseits des Beckens sind es 0,2 bis 0,3%. Raumfeuchte schwankenden 45-55%.
Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, der kleine Ventilator wird reichen. Aber wie gesagt, ich werde das beobachten und in einer Woche nochmals messen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: Freitag um 22:12



Turbo schrieb:


> Ein abgedecktes Becken ist nie das selbe.


Sehe ich ganz genau so! 
Deswegen wäre eine Abdeckung für mich absolut die letzte Möglichkeit, wenn alle anderen Methoden scheitern.


----------



## DbSam (Freitag um 22:46)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ein abgedecktes Becken ist nie das selbe.


Ach ja, wenn Du meinst ...


Wie weit muss ich denn diesen Satz noch aufdröseln?:


DbSam schrieb:


> Die Form und Größe des Beckens und dessen Aufbau sollte diesbezüglich auch einfache und leichte Konstruktionen erlauben, welche sich auch für Wartungszwecke des Beckens einfach entfernen lassen.


... und wenn diese Abdeckung u.a. mit dafür geeignetem Glas oder Plexiglas ausgeführt wird, dann kannst Du die Kotzsmileys in die Tonne kloppen.
Und wenn man dann immer noch (im Keller!) am Licht herumnörgelt, dann konstruiert man so, dass die Lampe auch noch einen Platz unter der Haube bekommt.

Wichtig ist, dass der Keller trocken bleibt.
Eine Abdeckung ist effektiv, ein einfacher (Zimmer-)Miefquirl ist immer zweite Wahl.


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (Freitag um 23:32)

Carsten, punkto Eindämmung der Feuchtigkeit ist eine Abdeckung definitiv die beste Wahl.
Aber ich gebe Patrick schon Recht, das sieht dann nicht mehr so schön aus.
Unter der Abdeckung bildet sich viel Kondenswasser und die Belüftung sowie der sprudelnde Rücklauf von Filter spritzen ebenso Wasser von innen an die Abdeckung. Wenn da dann Licht drauf kommt, bilden sich binnen kürzester Zeit hier Algen und unschöne Beläge.
Um die Abdeckung einfach zu reinigen, müsste sie aus Glas sein, da Plexiglas sofort zerkratzt, wenn man versucht, die Beläge zu entfernen.
Diese Glasabdeckung müsste mindesten 30 besser 40cm über der Wasseroberfläche montiert sein, damit sie kein Spritzwasser abbekommt. Und so wie du schreibst sollte dann die Leuchte in der Abdeckung integriert sein. Das wäre die Ideallösung.
Ich wäre sogar bereit, die Arbeit dazu in Kauf zu nehmen, aber so eine Abdeckung ließe sich dann für Wartungs- und Reinigungsarbeiten nicht einfach schnell abnehmen.

Deshalb bevorzuge ich die offene Variante.
Und vielleicht ist mein erster  diesbezüglicher Post ja missverstanden worden. Der Raum ist trocken. Die Wände sind trocken. Lediglich die Wandecke direkt über dem Wasser ist mit 0,5% grenzwertig feucht. Von Schimmel sind wir hier weit entfernt!
Wenn der Ventilator die Ecke dauerhaft mit warmer und trockener Luft anbläst, sollte das m.M. das Thema beenden. Wenn nicht, muss ich ohnedies weitere Schritte in Angriff nehmen.
Für einen „Miefquirl“ bedarf es Mief und den gibt’s aktuell nicht.  

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Turbo (Freitag um 23:49)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn Du meinst ...
> 
> 
> Wie weit muss ich denn diesen Satz noch aufdröseln?:


@DbSam , Carsten, Wieso benimmst du dich wie ein alter Stinkstiefel.
Solltest vielleicht mal in dich gehen.
Du gehst mir mit deiner wiederholt unflätigen Art echt auf den Geist.

Gut gibt es die Funktion blockieren.
Es gibt Leute, da ist jede Sekunde die man ihnen widmet vertane Zeit.
Du gehörst für mich ganz klar dazu.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir nur das Beste.


----------



## DbSam (Samstag um 11:16)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

ich würde zum Schlosser meiner Wahl gehen und mir dort einen auf der Umrandung aufsetzbaren Edelstahlrahmen konstruieren lassen.
Dazu passend die einfach klapp- und entnehmbaren Rahmen für die Glasscheiben inkl. deren Führung/Auflage im Edelstahlrahmen.
Ähnlich folgender - schematischer - Skizze:
 
Die Lampe würde ich gar nicht integrieren, sondern von oben aufsetzen.
Die Wasserzuführung so umgestalten, dass so wenig wie möglich Spritzwasser auftritt.

Wenn dann noch ein entsprechender Wasserabzieher daneben liegt, dann sollte die Scheibenreinigung wie beim täglichen Duschen in kurzer Zeit ganz nebenbei erledigt sein.



VG Carsten


PS:
Turbo, ist wieder mal mit Whataboutism unterwegs.
Gibt sich sicherlich wieder ...


----------



## troll20 (Samstag um 13:02)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch ein entsprechender Wasserabzieher daneben liegt, dann sollte die Scheibenreinigung wie beim täglichen Duschen in kurzer Zeit ganz nebenbei erledigt sein.


Was täglich Duschen, wo lebst du denn? Das ist doch maximal noch einmal im Jahr zu Weihnachten und mit der ganzen Familie erlaubt. Ansonsten gilt Waschlappen um die Ohren hauen als ausreichend. 
Ansonsten eine interessante idee


----------



## Biko (Samstag um 14:07)

DbSam schrieb:


> ich würde zum Schlosser meiner Wahl gehen und mir dort einen auf der Umrandung aufsetzbaren Edelstahlrahmen konstruieren lassen.


Hallo Carsten, das lass ich mir tatsächlich als letzte Option offen. Danke für deine Skizze!
Aber wie gesagt, derzeit habe ich  nur eine leicht erhöhte Feuchtigkeit in einer Ecke direkt über dem Becken. Raumtemperatur, Wandtemperatur und Wassertemperatur sowie die entsprechende Feuchtigkeit im Raum passen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Ventilator die kleine Ecke ausbläst und das  erst gar nicht zum Problem wird. Ich bin da ohnedies sehr vorsichtig! Und nicht zu vergessen, von April bis Oktober ist in diesem Kellerraum ja auch die Oberlichte dauerhaft geöffnet und sorgt für entsprechende Luftzirkulation mit ausreichend Frischluft.
 

Solange diese Version möglich ist, ist es absolut meine favorisierte Lösung. Leichtere Pflege und optisch auf jeden Fall ansprechender.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS: Vertragt euch und seid lieb zueinander!  ...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: Samstag um 14:22



troll20 schrieb:


> Was täglich Duschen, wo lebst du denn? Das ist doch maximal noch einmal im Jahr zu Weihnachten und mit der ganzen Familie erlaubt. Ansonsten gilt Waschlappen um die Ohren hauen als ausreichend.
> Ansonsten eine interessante idee


Duschen?!? Ich dachte ein wenig abreiben bei entsprechender Luftfeuchtigkeit reicht!


----------



## Biko (Dienstag um 11:39)

Biko schrieb:


> Und vielleicht ist mein erster diesbezüglicher Post ja missverstanden worden. Der Raum ist trocken. Die Wände sind trocken. Lediglich die Wandecke direkt über dem Wasser ist mit 0,5% grenzwertig feucht. Von Schimmel sind wir hier weit entfernt!
> Wenn der Ventilator die Ecke dauerhaft mit warmer und trockener Luft anbläst, sollte das m.M. das Thema beenden. Wenn nicht, muss ich ohnedies weitere Schritte in Angriff nehmen.


Habe mir jetzt ein professionelles Messgerät gekauft, um hier für mich Klarheit zu schaffen.
Der kleine Ventilator läuft nun seit 6 Tagen und ist wie auf den Fotos zu sehen direkt in die Ecke hinter/ober der Innenhälterung gerichtet. Somit wird warme und trockene Raumluft direkt in die Ecke geblasen. Der Ventilator hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 5W und ist im Vergleich zu Filterpumpe und Luftpumpe so leise, das man ihn nicht hören kann.
 
Die heutige Messung ergab 24% Feuchtigkeit (bzw. 0,18% Wassergehalt) in der Wand (Gipskarton) direkt über dem Becken. Die anderen Wände im Raum liegen alle um die 15% Feuchtigkeit.

*FAZIT: Alles absolut im grünen Bereich! *Laut Feuchtigkeitsbewertung gilt eine Gipskartonwand bis 30% als "trocken", von 30-60% als "mittel" und erst oberhalb von 60% als "feucht" und somit schimmelgefährdet.

Natürlich werde ich weiterhin regelmäßig messen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, aber das Becken bleibt offen und ich freue mich darüber! (@DbSam und @troll20 : jetzt muss ich mich auch nicht so oft duschen, was den Begriff "Miefquirl" doch wieder irgendwie ins Spiel bringt )

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (Dienstag um 18:46)

Ja man kann sich auch selbst überlisten .
Du hast natürlich gemessen wenn der Lüfter an ist.
Und wenn er aus ist ?
Aber das hast du ja selbst schon geschrieben, über 60 %  .

Wenn ich da "Miefquirl" höre bin ich etwas entsetzt .

Im Teich wird auch auf Strömung gesetzt.
Ist es dann auch ein "Miefquirl" ?


----------



## Biko (Dienstag um 20:30)

samorai schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich gemessen wenn der Lüfter an ist.


Richtig. Der ist ja auch für den Dauerbetrieb gedacht.



samorai schrieb:


> Aber das hast du ja selbst schon geschrieben, über 60 % .


Nein. Das war 0,5% Wassergehalt - entspricht einer Feuchte von 41% (also "mittel"). Und das nur in der Ecke direkt über/hinter dem Becken.


samorai schrieb:


> Wenn ich da "Miefquirl" höre bin ich etwas entsetzt .


das war ich anfänglich von Carstens Wortkreation auch 

Strömung im Teich ist demnach auch irgendein Quirl


----------

